# question on commercial insurance



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

say i have commercial insurance on my truck ... if i were to hit a car while plowing snow would my truck and plow be covered and would the car be covered as well ???


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Geary44;894247 said:


> say i have commercial insurance on my truck ... if i were to hit a car while plowing snow would my truck and plow be covered and would the car be covered as well ???


Thats normal insurance as far as damages to the car and your truck goes. Often insurance companies don't cover the plow unless you arrange for that separately. (here anyways)

Commercial insurance as far as General Liability Commercial Insurance is for damage to property or slip and falls etc.

Again, this is based on my experience here in Toronto Canada. Maybe its different where you are.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Isn't that question better suited for your insurance agent??? Thats kind of like taking legal advice from an inmate.....

Nothing against you John, just saying in general.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

according to my insurance agent, you need commercial auto coverage for plowing. Or the truck is not covered no matter what you were doing when the accident happened.

Here also we have no fault insurance, doesn't matter who hits the car the owner of the car has their insurance pay for it, and your insurance covers only your vehicle.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

ScnicExcellence;894345 said:


> according to my insurance agent, you need commercial auto coverage for plowing. Or the truck is not covered no matter what you were doing when the accident happened.
> 
> Here also we have no fault insurance, doesn't matter who hits the car the owner of the car has their insurance pay for it, and your insurance covers only your vehicle.


Here in *Michigan* we are a no-fault state, if you hit an *unoccupied* parked car, your insurance will cover the damages to the parked car. That person would be a claimant on your insurance. Your insurance would pay for all their damages plus a rental vehicle for them while the repairs were done. Now, if they *are in* their parked car, than they have to claim it on their insurance under the no-fault law, and you would only be responsible for their deductible or $500, whichever is less, under the mini-torte law. However, you are in Canada, so I have no clue about your laws, but that is how no-fault works here. Ask your insurance agent about that to be sure. There are 13 states here in the US that have no-fault laws, Colorado, Florida, Hawaii, Kansas, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, New Jersey, New York, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, and Utah.

*To the OP*, you are in Ohio, which is an at fault state, so you should be responsible for damages that you cause, but again, check with your agent to be certain, and if your agent doesn't seem knowledgeable enough on the subject, call your claims department and ask a claim rep, not the phone jockey that answers, because they don't know crap, they just read from a script and take your info.


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

I would hope that your insurance for your plow truck is FOR plow truck insurance.....then everything and everyone is covered..... If not your SOL

I got caught by my insurance with personal insurance on my plow truck! BBBBBBAAAAADDDDD NEWS! They dropped me!


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

does commercial insurance cover snow ploing or is that something specific i would have to add to commercial insurance


----------



## Premis (Dec 10, 2009)

Geary44;897419 said:


> does commercial insurance cover snow ploing or is that something specific i would have to add to commercial insurance


First, I should say, I AM AN INSURANCE AGENT (Farm Bureau). That being said, you need to talk to YOUR insurance agent.

Your post has so little info, but I'l do my best.

If your commercial insurance is for plowing then the car you hit is covered, if your insurance is not for plowing, say it's for mowin lawns and your insurance company doesn't know you are plowing you are SOL.

If you do not have commercial auto insurance your truck is NOT covered, if you do have commercial auto insurance your truck AND plow _should_ be covered. If your truck is on your personal policy but is listed as "business use" you _should_ be covered.

I say _should_ because all insurance companies are different. It is EXTREMELY important to be upfront with your insurance agent/company. I always tell my clients, "when a claim isn't paid because the right exposure wasn't covered you are not going to be bragging about how much money you saved on insurance." I catch people trying to hide stuff from me all the time and it is only hurting them. My job is to catch them lying FOR THEIR SAKE.


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

AMEN PREMIS! WELL said sir! I learned the hard way and will ALWAYS carry the proper insurance! It's not worth trying to save a few bucks... So many things can go terribly wrong with a plow truck.


----------



## Premis (Dec 10, 2009)

I should also add, if you go to an insurance agent and he doesn't ask a lot of questions get up and leave. My meetings for new clients and new coverages usually last at least an hour, i have clients all the time that get frustrated with the process until I explain to them that if they want to be properly covered when they walk out my door I need to know more about their business than they do.

Insurance is a necessary evil, but the necessary outweighs the evil everyday.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

thank you very much for all of that information it was really helpful


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

what if you plow your driveway and you plow your inlaws and a few friends. you hit somthing. will your regular auto cover what you hit?
what if you give the truck to a friend to plow his driveway and he hits some thing?


----------



## Premis (Dec 10, 2009)

diesel dave 04;900473 said:


> what if you plow your driveway and you plow your inlaws and a few friends. you hit somthing. will your regular auto cover what you hit?
> what if you give the truck to a friend to plow his driveway and he hits some thing?


If you are insured with Farm Bureau you are covered under your personal policy unless you make more than $1,000 annually. If you make between $1,000 and $100,000 annually and it is a secondary income it can be scheduled seperately on your personal policy.

If your friend uses your truck and hits something it is covered under his homeowners liability coverage. If he doesn't have HO coverage, your truck insurance would likely pick up the tab.

But, since I know Farm Bureau doesn't sell insurance in PA, none of this matters. Pick up the phone and call your agent! If you don't have an agent because you just filled out a form on a website immediately transfer your business to an agent. They are there to protect you.

You wouldn't trust a website to babysit your kids, so why do use a website to protect ALL of your assets?

I'm happy to answer insurance questions, unfortunately any advice I give is pretty much only pertinent to Farm Bureau clients in Iowa.


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

I use Country Financial for my insurance. I cannot express how important it is that you go with a reputable insurance agency. For instance, Geico is a broker and you may not even know truly what company is backing your policy, and to make things worse you may never actually meet an agent in person. My agent is awesome! Basically, as long as I call them ahead of time and notify them of changes to my policy, I am automatically covered until the final paperwork is signed. As far as going with American Family............ don't even think about it! They are the absolute worst company to deal with. They will jerk you around every time you make a claim. I wouldn't send my worst enemies to that company. In fact, I wouldn't [email protected]$t in their toilet if I had diarrhea! Good luck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I had to switch to Nationwide from State Farm to get a commerical type policy. It is a custom made policy specifically to cover me for plowing. My truck does nothing else commercial. It costs me $1014 per year.


----------

